# Mississippi Bream



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Went to my Son last week to work around the house. Went fishing on Thursday for a while. Cought 77 in about 2 hrs ran out of bait.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice man! i bet that was fun.


----------

